
Fuck You Sears - cschidle
http://chrisschidle.com/fuck-you-sears/
======
PaulHoule
You think you've got it bad I bought lifetime alignments for my car and then
my store closed and I would have to drive 50 miles to find another sears. Also
sears is the only institution which has ever denied me credit.

~~~
cschidle
The customer service stuff is certainly bad, but I find the data collection
stuff appalling. More and more retailers think it's ok to ask for and store
personal info under the guise of "social networking". Hidden unsubscribe
options and "public by default" profiles (for a retail store!) are just evil.

~~~
PaulHoule
I had an argument with the guy who was charging me for my tires and he only
charged me for one and I demanded to pay for the other three. He argued with
me for 15 minutes so I gave up and drove home.

I had hiked 2 miles in the bitter cold, after dark and I just want to get home
to my family and what am I going to do? Waste more time contacting the
stretched thin store manager or call the 800 number so I can pay another $300
over the phone?

------
dalke
Two submissions later at HN is link titled "This is what happens when you take
Ayn Rand seriously", which points to [http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-
sense/column-this-is-what...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/column-
this-is-what-happens-when-you-take-ayn-rand-seriously/) . One of the examples
of "what happens" is Sears.

> In 2008, Sears CEO Eddie Lampert decided to restructure the company
> according to Rand’s principles.

------
hwstar
Some websites are asking you to sign up before you can view anything for sale.

No thanks. Some of us won't bother unless we can window shop online
anonymously.

~~~
cschidle
Right. Just a few years ago "check out as guest" wasn't very common, but it
has become popular because stores realize that most people don't want to
create _yet another_ account.

Unfortunately, these cash back gimmicks get value-minded people like me to
sign up, but in this case it's severely abused.

